# Undertaking



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

*Undertaking, allow it or not?*​
Yes allow undertaking, that'll teach them6574.71%No leave it as is, I'm into S&M!2225.29%


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

too many lane hoggers now!

undertaking is dangerous but make it legal, that way those that dont follow the highway code of keeping left can continue to hog their lanes in complete innocence!

making it legal will mean you can defend yourself when that bunt holding you up only decides to move when you start to undertake.

and making everyone aware its a possibility will hopefully make people move over if they dont want it to happen!

Those that sit behind them can use the available road space to its maximum efficiency ...... :twisted:


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

I think leave it like it is, otherwise you will get even more people weaving in and out of lanes!

Maybe there should be MLH (Middle Lane Hogger) cameras!
No points just made to go on a course about being a considerate driver!


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Not a bad idea Sparks, but to really sell it there must be some sort of fine - an extra means of taking money from drivers will always appeal to traffic authorities! :lol:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Well how about instead of revenue earning speeding cameras, the police could get out there and enforce the keep left rule! and fine the hoggers!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

interesting experiment for toll motorways ?

Free travel when in the inside lane? see what impact it has on flow


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Wak said:


> Well how about instead of revenue earning speeding cameras, the police could get out there and enforce the keep left rule! and fine the hoggers!


......surely your panda doesn't count though....??!! :?

 

Hi to Mrs Wak BTW
:-*


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Ohhh, you do like your rants in the flame room don't you Wak! :wink:

Nearly as annoying as the tossers who pull out into the middle lane half a mile before they need to overtake anything pushing everyone else into the outside lane.

If you get stuck behind that vehicle, in the inside lane, use your fucking brakes. That's what they're there for!, (or are you too lazy to take it off of cruise control? :roll: ).


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Leave it as is but add a Â£600 a year road tax category that is optional. To get into it you must have at least say ooh, 250bhp ;-) and have passed an advanced high speed driving test.

Benefit is that an extra lane has been added to all motorways with a lower speed limit of 100mph and upper of 150mph and high fines for anyone entering that lane without the right tax disc. Also, after 11pm and up to say 5am, all none residential speed limits not on motorways are increased by 50% for holders of this category of tax. Dangerous driving still applies so we all take reasonable care.

Government gets even more tax revenue, those of us that want to can drive properly.

Result!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I think some people just get on the M-way choose their lane and thats where they stay, last week i was able to undertake a guy who was in the outside lane using the inside lane WTF , after another 3 white vans had done the same he suddenly woke up and pulled in ....cock


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

DXN said:


> interesting experiment for toll motorways ?
> 
> Free travel when in the inside lane? see what impact it has on flow


What a very De Bono style solution.

I like it


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Does anybody have any stats on how many countries have this same law? I'm pretty sure it's not law in the US. This is not another xenophobic attack, but with the EU bringing us the open market (amongst other thigns), are we attracting more people to the UK who have no knowledge that this is even a law? If it *is* law in Europe then I sure as heck haven't noticed anybody abiding by it!

With the increasing number of drivers from outside the UK, isn't it about time this law was changed? I mean, we all have wing mirrors on both sides of our cars nowadays, and surely one's sense of self-preservation dictates that you check your left side before pulling in, just as most of us check our right mirrors before pulling out? :?

I was on one of the 5-lane stretches of the M25 the other day and there were still people in the right-most three whilst the two on the left were empty. There really isn't much point in building these super-roads if half of them never get used. Maybe the only way to make people use them is to relax this law and have free-flowing traffic in all lanes.

You'll always get the crowd of duffers with the "I've paid my road tax so I'll drive at 10mph below the speed limit wherever I like" attitude but remove this law and they cease to be a problem.

Sure, it'll be more difficult to identify fault in the event of a collision but that's for the insurance companies to decide - and if our "US American" cousins can manage it in the most litigious society on the face of the planet then I'm sure we can!


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Nearly as annoying as the tossers who pull out into the middle lane half a mile before they need to overtake anything pushing everyone else into the outside lane.


I might be one of those "tossers". It really depends on circumstances but if I can see an absolute barrage of cars approaching from behind into which I'll have no chance of pulling out without slowing when the time comes, then I'll pull out with plenty of distance to the slow vehicle in the inside lane. But it's not like I'm doing 57mph (passing a 56mph truck) - I'm up in the 7Xmph territory.

But with the middle lane hoggers, I'll often either use them as a chicane giving a short burst of main beam on my way past their rear end, or while behind drift accross from their outside lane toward them. Neither method works reliably so it's probably safest just to get past them with the minimum of steering/throttle inputs.

I do wonder how big a space needs to be in the inside lane before you can expect a person in the middle to pull into it. I use a rule of thumb that if I'm going to be passing "air" for more than 10seconds then I'll pull back in. Unless of course it's only a 20second gap but I need to protect my position so I don't get stuck behind the next slow vehicle in the inside lane (related to my first point above). It's all about smoothness and flow and I try to read so far ahead that the cruise control is on for my entire journey (until the inevitable 50mph roadworks).


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

My problem with these middle lane toss pots is when they sit behind you hugging your arse end for two or three miles when the third lane is free.
Then when you overtake Mr Pension they pass you as if the lights have just gone out on a start line!!! Why the F**k cant they just get into the fast lane and move on,giving the rest of the normal drivers a chance to get home before the world ends!! :x


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

What about the fella in a Mondeo (or suchlike) that gets right up my backside in the outside lane when Im stuck behind a car and, when that car pulls over and I pull away, he pulls in behind the car. Whats that all about? :?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

the stig said:


> My problem with these middle lane toss pots is when they sit behind you hugging your arse end for two or three miles when the third lane is free.
> Then when you overtake Mr Pension they pass you as if the lights have just gone out on a start line!!! Why the F**k cant they just get into the fast lane and move on,giving the rest of the normal drivers a chance to get home before the world ends!! :x


Outside lane virgins: never been there, never will. Just sit on your a$$ for as long as it takes until you've done overtaking all the lorries and such and pull over. THEN, and only then, will hey pass you whilst remianing in their middle lane confort zone. Mutons. :x


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I undertake whenever the need arises, i.e. quite a lot.


----------



## StuTTer (Oct 13, 2007)

QuackingPlums said:


> Does anybody have any stats on how many countries have this same law?


I think undertaking is allowed in Japan.

Not sure why this trivia is floating around in my head though. :?


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Well, just what is the offence to pass another vehicle on its nearside?

There is the Lighting Regs for lights, Con and Use Regs for vehicle defects and a list of Road Traffic Act offences for other specific driving items etc etc....

I know what the Highway Code says - so where is the specific offence for passing on the nearside?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Avon & Somerset and Devon & Cornwall police forces are having a crack down on lane hogs. Yeah, go get 'em ocifer. [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## StuTTer (Oct 13, 2007)

Good for them. Though I can't say I've seen much lane hogging in Devon & Cornwall! 

From my experience anywhere within 20 miles of the outside the M25 is full of middle lane hoggers. And the M1 has the largest share of incompetent drivers.

I firmly believe the goverment needs to run an education program in the media to explain how to drive on the motorway. Bad drivers slow the motorways down, which slows down the economy. It must be costing us millions *and* p***ing us all off too!

Though I can thank the M1 for making me realise just how good the A roads are as an alternative. Much more pleasurable to drive; Better views, changes in pace, corners and straights. Altogether more rewarding. Makes the journey feel like a pleasure rather than a chore.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

StuTTer said:


> Good for them. Though I can't say I've seen much lane hogging in Devon & Cornwall!


Hah! Wondered who'd be first to say that there are no motorways in Cornwall. Some damn fine A roads there though. Even one or two on the bikers list of fast twisty roads for a good ride out.
M5 north of Exeter has its fair share of lane hogging mutons though. :x


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

I have seen it many times cars do pass on either side in the USA but I don't know if they are supposed to or not, seems sensible to me everyone has their favourite speed there's no need to hold up others they can go by any side, didn't seem to bother anyone and I thought it was a good idea.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

StuTTer said:


> I firmly believe the goverment needs to run an education program in the media to explain how to drive on the motorway. Bad drivers slow the motorways down, which slows down the economy. It must be costing us millions *and* p***ing us all off too!
> .


That sounds like a good idea....

A simple, let the guy behind you past... campaign..

Keep Left Campaign or something like that!

Its not hard is it, they have managed to get everyone to stop smoking in public places with a TV ad..... just use some of that camera revenue to educate drivers..


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I think it's a combination of two things - inexperienced drivers, learning to drive in cities and then knowing nothing else but the motorway; and the much higher speeds people drive on the motorways than they used to. Many drivers seem to fear changing lanes, partly because they have no judgement of the relative speed / distance of other vehicles.

I am finding myself more and more overtaking on the left, and being the only car travelling in the "slow" lane at 90mph, whilst everyone else seems to be in the 3rd "overtaking" lane doing 85mph.

There seems to be also the mentality that, 'hey I'm doing 85mph but would like to do 90mph, but neither do I want to make the effort to tell the driver in front to move over nor do I want to pull over to let any one else by that might have better luck'. What annoys me is when the first driver being held up is making no effort to tell the arse creeping past traffic to pull in at the next opportunity and let them by.

Last night I did the 'indicating to overtake' thing a number of times, and it did work (had to flash them first a few times just to get their attention, mind - the rear view mirror is for make-up and checking your hair, it seems).

I suppose we shouldn't complain - if you do get held up, the resulting convoy seems to travel at 70+ most of the time, anyway. But it should be in the Government's interests to encourage people to stay left to ensure we have space to speed and get caught by a speed camera. :lol:


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Have noticed that alot of the congestion on motorways is caused by lorries overtaking and then compounded by people who refuse to move from the middle lane.

Many a time i have gone from the left lane past them on the outside lane and moved back into inside lane with the customary left & right wink of the indicator to try and say change lane... only for them to carry on in the middle lane.


----------



## veldtmeyer (Jan 19, 2006)

268
Do not overtake on the left or move to a lane on your left to overtake. In congested conditions, where adjacent lanes of traffic are moving at similar speeds, traffic in left-hand lanes may sometimes be moving faster than traffic to the right. In these conditions you may keep up with the traffic in your lane even if this means passing traffic in the lane to your right. Do not weave in and out of lanes to overtake.

Having just stolen this from the Direct Gov website it appears that whilst you can't "undertake", you are permitted to travel faster than vehicles in lanes 2 & 3 if you need to keep up with the traffic in your lane. Thus if CNUT is pootling along in lane 2 complete with his driving gloves and hat, or yakking into his mobile clamped between his head and shoulder, you can merrily continue past him on the inside to keep up with the traffic in your lane.

You may even want to gesture to him to pass on some useful thoughts on the quality of his driving. 

So I'm a no 'cos you still get by and stick to the rules 8)

The things that you find on this internet thing eh..?

Veldtmeyer


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

nah fuck it, undertake...... i have people to meet and places to be after all


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > interesting experiment for toll motorways ?
> ...


and how do you enforce it???

Undertaking is necessary today. Too many idiots falling asleep in the middle lane. When I undertake them I always look at them in the eyes and they wake up and go back to slow lane again!!


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

StuTTer said:


> I firmly believe the goverment needs to run an education program in the media to explain how to drive on the motorway.


Unfortunately it's not a matter of education, these people already know they are doing wrong - witness them all pull into the left lane when a cop car hoves into view!!


----------

